# Six String Nation Guitar



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

I just watched an interesting show on the Six String Nation guitar that will be unveiled and played on Parliament hill tomorrow. It is an encyclopaedia of Canadian history; an instrument of national unity. It was built by George Rizsanyi formerly from Bowmanville Ontario and now living in Nova Scotia.
This Link is to a video report by Dan O'Connell. Runs 2:48 I was surprised at how well it runs on dial up. It didn't take very long to buffer at all. Video quality isn't very good and there was a couple of hick-ups in the audio but it'll give you a sense of the instrument.
Sounds of a 6-string nation
The TV program while informative about some of the different bits didn't really go into the actual building which is what I was hoping for. Maybe there will be another, more in-depth special or a coffee table book.
Check your local listings for times and dates of repeat broadcasts.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/story/arts/national/2006/06/30/guitar-canada.html


----------

